# [QEMU] Instalacion VM mediante SSH (pend)

## koyo

Un cordial saludo a todos.

Estoy iniciando mi recorrido por el mundo de la virtualización, para eso estoy trabajando con KVM/QEMU y he tratado de seguir el HowTo disponible en el Wiki de Gentoo. Lastimosamente he tenido algunas dificultades al momento de iniciar el proceso de instalación descrito en este manual. Es importante aclarar que estoy instalando mi VM en un equipo remoto al cual accedo mediante SSH y no cuenta con X.

El comando que sigo para la instalación es el siguiente:

```
./GentooVM -cdrom install-amd64-minimal-20150312.iso -boot d
```

```
#!/bin/sh

exec qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm \

        -cpu host \

        -drive file=GentooVM.img,if=virtio \

        -net nic -net user,hostname=gentoovm \

        -m 256M \

        -monitor stdio \

        -name "Gentoo VM" \

        $@
```

Con esto obtengo el siguiente mensaje de error:

```
Could not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting
```

Consultando un poco he logrado modificar mi script de la siguiente forma:

```
#!/bin/sh

exec qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm \

        -cpu host \

        -vga none \

        -nographic \

        -drive file=GentooVM.img,if=virtio \

        -net nic -net user,hostname=gentoovm \

        -m 256M \

        -display curses \

        -monitor stdio \

        -name "Gentoo VM" \

        $@
```

El mensaje de error ya no aparece, el script parece ejecutarse pero no logro interactuar de ninguna forma con la VM o el LiveCD de Gentoo para iniciar el proceso de instalación.

De antemano muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Tienes formateado GentoVM.img?

----------

## koyo

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿Tienes formateado GentoVM.img?

 

Creo que no he llegado a esa parte, he seguido lo descrito en esta guía http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU/Linux_guest

Lastimosamente no he llegado a la parte de instalación del SO por los motivos que expuse anteriormente.

Gracias por cualquier ayuda que me puedas brindar.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> user $qemu-img create -f qcow2 GentooVM.img 15G

 

Parece que si, lo deja preparado la orden de arriba.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues lo siento no puedo ayudarte mucho, no veo claro el tutorial.

Prueba a sustituir  *Quote:*   

> user $./GentooVM -boot d -cdrom install-amd64-minimal-20120621.iso

 

por

 *Quote:*   

> user $./GentooVM -boot c 

 

en todo caso si no responde a la orden directa ./GentoooVM llama a quemu-system-x86_64 GentooVM -boot c, todo seguido en la misma orden.

Para saber si te lo ha instalado.

Suerte.

----------

## quilosaq

 *koyo wrote:*   

> Consultando un poco he logrado modificar mi script de la siguiente forma:
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

Prueba eliminando las opciones

```
-vga none

-nographic
```

----------

